# Vertical ABTs



## dogboa (Oct 23, 2017)

I like to use whole japs and my ABT rack. These were stuffed with homemade, fresh Mexican chorizo and Oaxaca cheese. They were done in my BGE using cherry chunks for smoke.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 23, 2017)

Looks tasty! Haven't used my holder in a long time, doesn't make enough for us!


----------



## driedstick (Oct 23, 2017)

Them look great,, but your right that little rack is not enough,,, Don't like little racks


----------



## dogboa (Oct 23, 2017)

Only two of us and my wife isn't a chilihead.


----------



## motocrash (Oct 23, 2017)

You've gone and done it.Now I have to make a batch, though I prefer them halved.Easier to make, less messy to eat and you can fit a few or a ton of'em on the grate.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 24, 2017)

I like them upright too.
My holder holds 21 & it's plenty for us.
BTW yours look delicious!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 24, 2017)

Those look great. I haven't had them in a while. 

Chris


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 24, 2017)

Nice ABTs!!.  I like the idea of vertical. 
Same thing at our place--I'm the only one that eats them.
Gary


----------



## dogboa (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your replies! : ) My next venture in apps will probably be some armadillo eggs.


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 26, 2017)

DB, Great looking ABT's!


----------

